# Congrats to Titan!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Huge congrats to our own RTF member Michelle and her dog Titan, who were listed in the Front and Finish rankings as 7th in the sporting group and 6th for Golden Retrievers. What an amazing team!

(BTW, sorry to anyone that got an email from me in the past 24 hours, apparently I have a virus).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow I had no idea..LOL! Kinda stunned...

PS .. I got the e-mail a deleted before opening...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats to Titan and Michelle! What a terrific accomplishment.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's huge! Congrats!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW - Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, I am VERY impressed! Great job!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Job you two!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, that's AWESOME!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! that is wicked impressive


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amazing teamwork, Titan and Michelle. I can only imagine what it feels like to achieve such a worthy accomplishment. It's incredible to have that kind of accuracy, composure under pressure, and focus to reach so sky-high. I so hope to someday see you two in the ring! Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Amazing teamwork, Titan and Michelle. I can only imagine what it feels like to achieve such a worthy accomplishment. It's incredible to have that kind of accuracy, composure under pressure, and focus to reach so sky-high. I so hope to someday see you two in the ring! Congratulations!


OMG if you guys only knew...Composure... not really sure you can call not breathing composure..:doh:
Seriously I am humbled and a little embarrassed ..LOL. I have just been really fortunate to have everything come together for this wonderful puppy. I feel privileged to step in the ring with him. It is really all about him and I am along for the ride of my life. Dreams do come true! Thank you all for the nice words.. Jill I hope to meet you some day and would love for you to get some of those fabulous pictures of Titan..
Thanks again..

Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's got to feel so amazing to be ranked so high in such a competitive breed. Conner would probably be ranked like number 487, LOL.

Colby is the number one Lhasa Apso for the third year in a row, which is fun to be able to say, but once you realize how easy that achievement is it doesn't mean much at all. I do enjoy mentioning that he's the number one obedience Lhasa in the nation to non-dog people though - sounds impressive to them :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It's got to feel so amazing to be ranked so high in such a competitive breed. Conner would probably be ranked like number 487, LOL.
> 
> Colby is the number one Lhasa Apso for the third year in a row, which is fun to be able to say, but once you realize how easy that achievement is it doesn't mean much at all. I do enjoy mentioning that he's the number one obedience Lhasa in the nation to non-dog people though - sounds impressive to them :


Jodi.. I truly don't think about it...It makes me nervous and scared: so I just go to the shows and concentrate on qualifying at the show. Probably because Goldens are so hard and I don't have the money to campaign like others I am content to have a great time and enjoy the ride while it lasts while not worrying too much about the standings. ..... I was truly surprised when you posted...I was actually kind of scared to open the post:doh:.. Our last show he hung in there with the big dogs in OB and he had go outs to a light on the floor in UB and we spent the rest of the weekend working that out.. 4points each day..OUCH! But Titan had great scores in OB but when you have a 199 for 4th place:doh:...there were around 17 OTCH dogs in the classes and the #1 dog was there. I also watched a man get his OTCH in 11 days.. so it not hard to feel like I am not in that class and that's okay.. we will just keep nipping at their heels.

I am just hoping not to embarrass myself and Titan at the NOI :crossfing
and I am hoping to meet a few of you there.. thanks again..
Michelle


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOO! Congrats Michelle!!! I am so looking forward to getting to see you and Titan in person at the NOI  Can I bring my camera and video and act like a paparazzi!?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> WOO HOOO! Congrats Michelle!!! I am so looking forward to getting to see you and Titan in person at the NOI  Can I bring my camera and video and act like a paparazzi!?


Aren't you the funny one and yes you can bring it as long as you are taping the people worth taping.. There should be a who's who of seminar people.. I just hope I don't embarass myself..(right Jodi)...

I am looking forward to meeting you guys also. It should be fun.. anyway i am hoping I still think so at the end of the 1st day..ROFL:uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

Mr. Titan is ranked number 10 ALL BREED for number of dogs defeated in 2009.


:You_Rock_ Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!
> 
> Mr. Titan is ranked number 10 ALL BREED for number of dogs defeated in 2009.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are reading it right..LOL? Well I can honestly say I am a little overwhelmed...Way to go Titan... I think I need to give him an extra big kiss tonight. I sure wish you could make it to the NOI, It would be fun times..Thank you for the update..


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Team Titan is awesome - Congratulations!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We all want to see a video of you and Titan! Congrats on a huge award and keep having fun.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy said:


> We all want to see a video of you and Titan! Congrats on a huge award and keep having fun.


If I get up enough nerve to show myself...Maybe... I really don't think of us as that good ..REALLY! Seriously! SOOOOOO not kidding....
Michelle


----------

